# NIB - No longer getting text message alerts



## Jiblet-run (9 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I'm a customer of NIB and have gotten text alerts (balances, withdrawals, deposits, etc) from them most mornings since their e-banking system was rolled out (when Danske took them over). It's a very useful feature and one of the reasons I continue to bank with them.

However recently I haven't been getting my text alerts any more. Maybe the odd one or two - and at different times of the day. Plus the message is incomplete. Same things is happening to other family members who bank with NIB. 

Anyone experiencing this issue?
I'm going to contact them this evening / tomorrow morning but would like to hear if this is a wide spread issue and if anyone has some information on it?

Cheers,
JR


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Aug 2011)

Jiblet-run said:


> Anyone experiencing this issue?


No - got one first thing this morning as usual.  Best thing would be to check your account settings online. For some reason, must have got knocked/switched off.


----------



## Jiblet-run (9 Aug 2011)

Rang NIB there.
First they've heard of it but are investigating and are to refer it to my branch.
If it was just my account then I'd agree that a setting on my account could have been switched off. But the fact several other family members are affected makes this unlikely....
Still I shall have a look at my account this evening.


----------



## marksa (9 Aug 2011)

well I suppose the nature of the alerts is that you don't know if you haven't received them! I think I may have a similar issue in that I'm pretty sure my main account is through its trigger level in the last couple of days.


----------



## freddyornot (9 Aug 2011)

Hi,
I have been having the same problem. I emailed them yesterday and got a reply saying that if your phone is switched off the alert tries for 10 mins to get through and if after 10 mins phone still not on, then the alert aborts.....  a load of rubbish me thinks.....but that is what they said. I've been getting weekly alerts for months with the exception of the last 2 friday mornings.


----------



## kimmage (9 Aug 2011)

Same problem for me.  When I called them up they sent me a registration pack for text alerts.  this is a new service where you text a keyword and they reply with balance information etc.

Its not the same thing as the eBanking auto texts.  They said when I called it was unknown to them to be a widespread problem.  I know one other customer with NIB and she has the same issue.


----------



## Jiblet-run (9 Aug 2011)

Had a look at my account and all the subscriptions to the text service looks fine.

I get my balance texted twice a week for my current account and my visa balance texted twice also on other days. I haven't been getting these regularly in the last 2 weeks and when some do come through - it's not at the usual time of 8am - instead in the afternoon and the text message is incomplete - ie. information is missing from it. 

I also signed up to their new text service in the last 6 weeks or so - where you text a keyword to get your balance, etc...
I was told that signing up to this should not affect the other text service.

I'll wait till what my branch says when they call me tomorrow. Although it wouldn't surprise if they didn't. NIB might have the best e-banking system in Ireland (issue aside) but I've found their customer service to be poor more times than often.
Still I shall play the waiting game.....


----------



## benji2006 (10 Aug 2011)

Is everyone experiencing the problem on the same phone network by any chance?


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Aug 2011)

benji2006 said:


> Is everyone experiencing the problem on the same phone network by any chance?


On vodafone and receiving as normal - without issue.


----------



## kimmage (10 Aug 2011)

Good point Benji

I'm having trouble and I am O2.


----------



## Jiblet-run (10 Aug 2011)

O2 also.
Hmmm possibly a trend here. 
AFAIK everyone in my family are on O2 that get the NIB texts.

NIB rang me today - they going to refer to Danske HQ on this.
I mentioned to them about this thread.


----------



## freddyornot (11 Aug 2011)

Yes, I'm on o2 also....and not getting text alerts.


----------



## Jiblet-run (11 Aug 2011)

NIB got back to me. They confirmed that they've been sending the messages and I confirmed that I haven't received them. They suggested it was probably my network provider.
So off to O2.
First guy told me to turn off my phone and turn it back on again and wait 5 mins. No joy.
So I ran them again getting through to a different person. I explained the entire situation and that the Windows approach (switch off & switch on) didn't work.
So the tech team are going to put a track on my phone and try & resolve it.
This could take up to 3-4 days.
They suggested while I wait - to put my SIM card in another phone.
Or perhaps my SIM card needs to be upgraded.
I'll try the SIM in another phone and guess I'll have to wait till middle of next week for an answer and hopefully a solution.


----------



## kimmage (11 Aug 2011)

Jiblet-run said:


> NIB got back to me. They confirmed that they've been sending the messages and I confirmed that I haven't received them. They suggested it was probably my network provider.
> So off to O2.
> First guy told me to turn off my phone and turn it back on again and wait 5 mins. No joy.
> So I ran them again getting through to a different person. I explained the entire situation and that the Windows approach (switch off & switch on) didn't work.
> ...



Hi Jiblet-run

Thanks for coming back with an update!

I also noticed on the O2 forums that there seems to be an SMS issue on the network.

Also, my mum uses the text service and stopped receiving them, this was a coincidence because she only switched to O2 a few days ago.

It seems to be a phone network issue, I hope O2 get this resolved.  I think I will post a question on their forum too.


----------



## marksa (11 Aug 2011)

Sounds like its that sad excuse for a network O2's fault. I'm with them and not got a problem. I suspect that it is a combination of the 10minute thing and the ability of O2 to handle re-try on getting the message through - but the duty of care is against NIB, so while probably not their fault, its their problem!


----------



## potnoodler (18 Aug 2011)

same problem and have mailed customer services , didnt think it could be an o2 issue but that is my network, great service when it works and lost without it


----------



## Jiblet-run (18 Aug 2011)

Update - O2 have been very unhelpful and have washed their hands of this  situation!!! Their technical team will NOT engage with NIB!!!

Rang NIB then. They will continue their investigation further and on my  request have raised this matter to a higher level. Also we discovered  the 50950 SMS service is not working also. Again I can only wait on a  response from my Branch on this. At least NIB said they might engage  with O2 on this.

I find it incredible that this issue continues to drag out over 3 weeks. 
I would ask anyone who has this issue here to ring NIB and O2 and put pressure on them.


----------



## kimmage (18 Aug 2011)

I asked O2 about this last week.  They said they have no control of incoming messages.

I asked NIB and told them what O2 said.  They are investigating this on their end.

I am unable to use the new text service 50950 - The strange thing is I am able to get a delivery report, but NIB dont seem to be able to send me back a reply.

I did get a message today off NIB which I usually get when a lodgment goes in.  The lodgment was yesterday so in this case the message was delayed.

I wonder when this will be rectified.  I hope soon.


----------



## mel.b (19 Aug 2011)

I noticed this too. I am with vodafone.

Didn't get my usual text alert on Thurs (18th) in the morning when my pay goes into my account. Sent a balance text to 50950 and didn't get anything back. However just sent a balance text through and got a reply within about a minute, so hopefully the glitch os fixed.


----------



## Complainer (22 Aug 2011)

freddyornot said:


> Hi,
> I have been having the same problem. I emailed them yesterday and got a reply saying that if your phone is switched off the alert tries for 10 mins to get through and if after 10 mins phone still not on, then the alert aborts.....  a load of rubbish me thinks.....but that is what they said. I've been getting weekly alerts for months with the exception of the last 2 friday mornings.



I have the same problem on o2, and I got the same dodgy explanation from NIB, which I'm pretty sure is a pile of nonsense. When you send a text message, you just pass it over to SMS network. It is an asynchronous message - so it doesn't wait for a response from the recipient. It goes into the cloud, and then the cloud delivers it to the recipient - just like an email message.  I'm amazed that a professional organisation allowed somebody to come out with this nonsense.


----------



## Jiblet-run (23 Aug 2011)

NIB rang me just there.
Tried to fob me off with "the messages have left our system" and "you need to contact your network provider" - of course I wasn't having any of this. Told them quite simply that this needs to be resolved and that it is not just O2 customers that have the problem.
Their response to this was to raise the matter higher.
God if they raise the matter any higher - it might finally clear the brick wall that is their ignorance to this problem!


----------



## serotoninsid (23 Aug 2011)

Jiblet-run said:


> and that it is not just O2 customers that have the problem.


received my weekly text alert from them again this morning (vodafone).


----------



## potnoodler (27 Aug 2011)

no helpful response came from my request to NIB tech support only that they're looking into to it and will get back to me, suggest as everyone to do the same each and every time you log in


----------



## Jiblet-run (30 Aug 2011)

NIB have posted me with a statement of all text messages that they sent  since May this year. I can see from end of July (28th) until Aug 24th  that of the 30 text messages that NIB sent me - I only received 10  texts. That means 20 texts (66%) were NOT delivered to my phone. Further  more a large percentage of these were incomplete messages with  information missing. Also that 50950 SMS service isn't working.

One thing I tried last night was to change my subscription in my NIB  e-banking to send my VISA balance by email and text to myself and also  send it to my Dad's phone (he's with Meteor). I got the email this  morning and my Dad got the text. But I got no text. 

So where does this leave me? Is the issue NIB or O2? Hard to stay as the  issue seems to be affecting people from other networks as well. O2 have  refused to investigate this any further and NIB have raised the issue  to the Customer Standards Service. They are due to get in contact with  me - god knows when that'll be.

A friend suggested to send registered letters to CEOs of both companies  detailing the problem - I may go down this route.............


----------



## potnoodler (30 Aug 2011)

It certainly does not reflect well on nib, imagine O2 customers must make up30-40% of their customer base ,  can the problem be that big


----------



## Complainer (30 Aug 2011)

Jiblet-run said:


> A friend suggested to send registered letters to CEOs of both companies  detailing the problem - I may go down this route.............


Forget the registered letter - an email to both CEOs is far more likely to get their personal attention. I happen to have both email addresses, if you're interested.


----------



## Jiblet-run (30 Aug 2011)

Sure send it on - or PM it to me.
Thanks.


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2011)

PM sent with CEO details.


----------



## potnoodler (3 Sep 2011)

Ill take those contact details as well please


----------



## Complainer (5 Sep 2011)

Done


----------



## Jiblet-run (5 Sep 2011)

@Complainer thanks for that. Will email the CEOs.

Was over in Rotterdam over the weekend. On Friday while roaming on the Dutch network KPN - I got my NIB texts no problem - in fact I got two and both complete messages. These were sent at the correct time also. Of course no text messages this morning!
So this is pointing to O2 as the fault as when on a different network - the messages deliver properly.


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Sep 2011)

Jiblet-run said:


> So this is pointing to O2 as the fault as when on a different network - the messages deliver properly.


Sure - that makes sense - as since this thread was started (and for a long time prior to that), I have always gotten my txt alerts - but I'm not with O2 (with vodafone).


----------



## Complainer (15 Sep 2011)

Got my text alert from NIB this morning for the first time in a couple of months. It was sent from number 50950 - which is different to the number they used to use. This is the number used for NIB's new text service - see [broken link removed].

So one of two things happened;
a) In moving the eBanking alerts over to the new provider, something screwed up - that provider had a bad connection to O2, or else
b) Their existing provider screwed up, and they moved the eBanking alerts over to the new facility to fix it.


----------



## Jiblet-run (15 Sep 2011)

Cheers for the update Complainer.

I haven't been as lucky as you. I still do get a single text message a week about my credit card balance - though it is incomplete (data missing).

I tried that 50950 and it still doesn't work. Hasn't worked in over a month.

I emailed both CEOs a week ago now. Got replies from both companies.
Subsequently O2 who had been in contact with NIB confirmed to me - 
"_our Technical Team contacted the IT Support Team in National Irish Bank on Friday regarding this matter. They confirmed that this was an internal issue with their systems and a separate 3rd party vendor_" 

On a separate note - the new NIB app is quite impressive. I suppose I'll give them kudos on this but definitely still annoyed over the whole text message issue.


----------



## potnoodler (15 Sep 2011)

started getting the texts again, reckon the emails may have provoked some action, and yeah as mentioned the new app is deadly


----------



## marksa (15 Sep 2011)

working again - and as some have said it now comes in from 50950, not with the name anymore, so  must have been some conflict in o2's system. and yes - I am blaming O2, as all other provider's were working including my wife's - non O2 mobile.


----------



## freddyornot (16 Sep 2011)

Yea! Got mine today too for the first time in months. Well done folks, the emails worked.


----------



## kimmage (17 Sep 2011)

Great mine are back too, thanks to everyone who helped highlight this issue!!


----------



## Jiblet-run (19 Sep 2011)

Yep mine came back this morning.
From a different number like another poster mentioned.
Message was complete and nothing missing.

Wow well done NIB and O2 for finally remembering that you have customers.

Let's hope that future problems don't take nearly 2 months to resolve and several AAM posters needing to email CEOs!!!


----------

